# Motivator Artwork Poster



## Sister Theadosia (May 6, 2008)

Here is a Motivator Poster I made. I would have a Necron one but it went over the 'weight limit' for jpg's. I might upload some more later, much later.

Enjoy!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Post more!


----------



## Sister Theadosia (May 6, 2008)

I need some Funny pics to do with WH40K and I'm off. Maybe you could try and increase the weight limit of the jpg to 120 cause the necron poster is 104. something.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

just upload it someplace and insert the


----------



## Sister Theadosia (May 6, 2008)

Hey I might be able to send you the necron one via e-mail, if that is ok with you.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Sister Theadosia said:


> Hey I might be able to send you the necron one via e-mail, if that is ok with you.



NP. Anytime.


----------



## Sister Theadosia (May 6, 2008)

I need your E-Mail Address


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Sister Theadosia said:


> I need your E-Mail Address


ordohereticus at gmail dot com


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

lol how funny....


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

funny...i love thosy style pics...anyone heard of 4chan


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

True! Very True!


----------

